# Favicon on IE7 problem



## elf0024 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi everyone!
Hope all having a great day. 

I have a problem displaying a favicon on IE7. Well I have searched a lot, but couldn't find right solutions for me. 
One of my clients is using Membergate and asks me to change the favicon.
After I change (actually overwrote the ico file as I cannot ftp) the favicon, I can see the new favicon on Firefox, Opera, Safari on Windows and Mac, however IE7 still displays old favicon.
I have deleted all browser histories, cache and temp files, but it doesn't work.
More strangely, I have tested it on another computer which has never been the website, but it still displays the old favicon on IE7.

I have opened the source file and checked, it has same path of " " on every browsers.
I guess it's not because of client side's browser problem as other computers still display the old one.

What do you guys think about this? What could cause this problem?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

IE is taking the image at http://74.200.215.78/favicon.ico It looks at the root of the website for a file called favicon.ico. In this case http://74.200.215.78/ is the root.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

So either IE7 is ignoring:

or the other browsers are ignoring that?

EDIT: Based on this, it looks like a _different_ link tag needs to be used:

So what that link tag does for you.

Peace...


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favicon
[WEBQUOTE="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favicon"]
* It had been suggested that both of the following HTML lines should be included:

However, only the former is necessary, as 'shortcut icon' will be treated as a list of possibilities by standards-compliant browsers (with "shortcut" being ignored, and "icon" used); while Internet Explorer will treat it as a single name ("shortcut icon"). The result is that all browsers understand the code. It is only necessary to include a second piece of code if one desires to offer an alternative image to modern browsers (e.g. an animated GIF). [/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great minds think alike. 

Peace...


----------



## elf0024 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks guys!

As it seems I cannot access the file to change the code (kidda annoying), I might have to contact to Membergate :-(
It was a nice article though Fyzbo. Thanks a lot!

I will be back if I got some news.

Cheers!


----------

